

This Daniel Guy is Definitely Getting Fired - michaelkscott
http://uncrunched.com/2012/02/26/this-daniel-guy-is-definitely-getting-fired/

======
benologist
Wow, Arrington caught a plane and the dude next to him was talking on the
phone .... but he's a better person now and won't drop that bomb.

About halfway down the comments is someone who sums it perfectly - another
commenter reveals that they too have heard other people talk about things, and
user "Fuck" posts:

"Nobody cares".

[http://uncrunched.com/2012/02/26/this-daniel-guy-is-
definite...](http://uncrunched.com/2012/02/26/this-daniel-guy-is-definitely-
getting-fired/#comment-6341)

